

This Monitor just needs an Ethernet Cable - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47243/samsung-nc220-monitor-cisco-upoe-worlds-first

======
jarin
It's funny how we're slowly heading back toward mainframe computing. Granted,
they're dynamically virtualized across 48 cores and 192 GB RAM, but still.

~~~
ra
I would love to have mainframe quality virtualisation on my desktop. I expect
it will come one day soon.

~~~
jarin
I think within 10 years we'll either be using dumb terminals using cloud
servers for processing (streaming video ala OnLive), or we'll be using dumb
terminals using our phones as the CPU (and using cloud storage).

Either way, lots of dumb terminals where you can just sit down anywhere and
have access to your entire computing environment instantly.

------
latch
Does this essentially work like a remote desktop? Are mouse and keyboard
commands sent over the network to the server, the server does the processing
and sends images back back to the monitor to display. (which might not even by
how RD works, but it's how it works in my mind).

~~~
thaumaturgy
Yes and no. RDP does most of the processing on the server, but still uses a
local processor on the workstation for rendering graphics, communicating with
the server, and so on.

This looks like a custom protocol for VMWare systems (see also
[http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/learningresources/mobilec...](http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/learningresources/mobilecomputing/faq.html));
it's too early to tell if it will see wide adoption or not. A clear downside
is the extra horsepower that will be needed on the server; the upside is that
you won't have to mess about with PxE booting or the like.

It's definitely the right time for this stuff, though. We've been working on a
project in this space, too; we just demoed something (sorta kinda) similar to
our largest client a week ago, to see if they'd like to be our pre-alpha
tester. Still waiting to hear back. If we can get traction, we'll be able to
have a pretty big impact in IT for SMEs.

Looks like we'd better hurry. :-)

~~~
rbanffy
> This looks like a custom protocol for VMWare systems

VMWare had something that resembled VNC a lot.

> A clear downside is the extra horsepower that will be needed on the server

Some of the work could be done inside the network interface. I suspect Cisco
has (or will have, shortly) a chipset for that.

------
lenary
this is not quite what it makes out to be. of course at one level you only
need an ethernet cord, but at some level you need to supply power to the cord
itself. That power requires a power cable + PoE box if done close to the
monitor, or you can buy a rack PoE unit and do it further away, which will
have a limit on how far away from the unit you can be.

PoE units are useful when having only one cable enter the housing for
waterproofing issues. otherwise, why go to all the hassle?

~~~
roel_v
In environments like hospitals, needing only one cable and one jack, I think
this is a major advantage. Techs only need to unplug/plug one cable, there is
less cable to get cluttered up, you only need half the amount of different
types of cables in stock (no more different power and comms cables), ...

When renovating a section of a building, you only need to put in one new jack;
that's half the cost saved, because you only need one guy running cable, not
two (often different companies run electricity and network cables). So it's a
major saving in installation costs.

------
nodata
Samsung also has a monitor that works with just a USB cable.

~~~
dangrossman
Not quite the same; that's a monitor with an integrated graphics chipset, it
still requires external power from a separate power cord.

~~~
nodata
My point was that Samsung generally tries the new stuff.

~~~
rmoriz
Except when Samsung copies Apple Design

~~~
nodata
OT, but you could argue that Apple is copying Samsung design if you wanted:
Samsung has had Kies for ages. The next version of iOS will have something
very similar.

------
rbanffy
The IBM 2260 is back!

------
rbanffy
You can find more info at <http://www.teradici.com/>

